# what is a wick on male dog



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'm new but what is a wick on a male dog is it by chance the hair on the penis? Subject was talking about male peeing on himself and someone said maybe his wick was too long.
Linda :huh: :huh:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Jun 20 2008, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594312


> I'm new but what is a wick on a male dog is it by chance the hair on the penis? Subject was talking about male peeing on himself and someone said maybe his wick was too long.
> Linda :huh: :huh:[/B]



Hi Linda!

Yes, that is exactly what it is. The hair around penis is allowed to grow out to help direct or "wick" the urine away from the body and coat. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE (Bella Rose @ Jun 20 2008, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594314


> QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Jun 20 2008, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594312





> I'm new but what is a wick on a male dog is it by chance the hair on the penis? Subject was talking about male peeing on himself and someone said maybe his wick was too long.
> Linda :huh: :huh:[/B]



Hi Linda!

Yes, that is exactly what it is. The hair around penis is allowed to grow out to help direct or "wick" the urine away from the body and coat. I hope that makes sense.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi,
So I should let that hair stay long there, hem I knew it was long when I got him but I trimmed it off . Hair was alway yellow from the pee so just thought I'd trim it. Guess I'll let it grow and just wash him everyday. What a new mom has to do for her fur baby. I guess it's like when my girls were babies and in diapers you keep them clean and in dry diapers.
Linda  :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To wick or not is personal preference. 

I will not do it. Back when I first got into Maltese, my two males had wicks. Then I saw a couple of dogs who had wicks and their penis got stuck in the hair and sort of strangled. They were all caught soon enough that no permanent damage was done...but I decide to cut the hair off. My remedy is if the dog splashes themselves with urine I do a quick clean up with a baby wipe after and once a day use Proline self rinse plus to clean them up. It works for me.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Back when I had a male dog, I kept that hair trimmed, not shaved though. Just enough hair to direct the urine, but not enough to be a messy pain in the rear. You'll just have to experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't leave a wick on Boo anymore. I keep it trimmed off for a cleaner look. He never gets pee on himself, but the wick would get yellow & stiff & nasty looking. He does have a short haircut, if that makes a difference. Also he isn't much of a leglifter either, he just leans forward a bit & lowers his back half almost to the ground. Do whatever works best for you & your dog.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jun 20 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594367


> I don't leave a wick on Boo anymore. I keep it trimmed off for a cleaner look. He never gets pee on himself, but the wick would get yellow & stiff & nasty looking. He does have a short haircut, if that makes a difference. Also he isn't much of a leglifter either, he just leans forward a bit & lowers his back half almost to the ground. Do whatever works best for you & your dog.[/B]


Same here, and, in fact, the same for my last Maltese. I keep it trimmed short and have never seen any problems with urine on them or in their hair. Also, Midis uses the same method that you describe for peeing, so he's not aiming at anything but the ground. 

Cyndi


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Either way you decide, I always trim away about 1 1/2" of belly hair in front of the penis--the part that can get yellow--and keep the rest of the underside hair only about an inch or so. Much cleaner that way, and even with a long coat you can't tell unless you look under there.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 21 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594679


> Either way you decide, I always trim away about 1 1/2" of belly hair in front of the penis--the part that can get yellow--and keep the rest of the underside hair only about an inch or so. Much cleaner that way, and even with a long coat you can't tell unless you look under there. [/B]



Thanks for the information. I have the hair cut real short now and might just keep it that way. I have the tummy hair trimmed real short also. For the most part he doesn't lift his leg to pee just spreads out and pees kind of reminds me of way male horses pee.
Linda :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie has a wick! And he pee's like a girl. Well not exactly, much more macho, like a guy, he stands. 
I was told by Chrisman if I left it he wouldn't lift his leg. And at 10 months he still doesn't lift. He doesn't seem to get strangled, not does he pee on himself. Just the wick gets yellow. First time I ever left the wick on one of my fluffs. Vet said the wick has nothing to do with lifting.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen many Malts with wicks lift....


----------

